# SolusVM vs Feathur



## Nett (Nov 27, 2013)

Hi,

I'm currently planning to deploy a OpenVZ node and I would like to see opinions about SolusVM and Feathur (a new VPS control panel/http://feathur.com/).

Does anyone have experiences with them, which one is better?

Thanks


----------



## drserver (Nov 27, 2013)

Those two are not comparable.

SolusVM is industry standard. Best thing to go with...


----------



## drmike (Nov 27, 2013)

Feathur is very new / under development.

BlueVM supposedly has had downtime with their own installation(s) of Feathur (as per accounts by users elsewhere).  Unsure why the downtime, but BlueVM seems to be a common crap magnet (think DDoS).

I am certainly not anti BlueVM/Feathur, in fact so far it's a reputation improvement piece (Feathur).

BlueVM said their source was audited by multiple people.  I am still waiting for vld and any others to say to what degree this work was done.

As for Solus, high profile compromises and multiple in the past year.  Certainly a time to look at options and for engineering code-happy folks to bring the alternatives.


----------



## dano (Nov 27, 2013)

No comparison yet -- solusvm works and powers thousands of virtual systems today, and feathur is just at it's beginning and has time to go to be compared fairly.


----------



## Enterprisevpssolutions (Nov 27, 2013)

You can look at proxmox, it does both kvm and openvz on 1 system and I know whmcs and a few others have modules that do all the bandwidth and ip tracking for it. All depending on the billing system you are using and how many servers you want to use for your setup.


----------



## Nett (Nov 27, 2013)

Thanks for the comments. I'm currently testing out both control panels.


----------



## BlueVM (Nov 28, 2013)

@drmike - The downtime you speak of is more along the lines of systems actually going down (we're over 100 servers at this point). The software issues are actually pretty minimal.

Either way I'm not in the business of trying to make money off of Feathur... I hope people use it, but it's unlikely I'll ever make any money from it. I'd have to sell 500+ licenses month-to-month just to cover the costs of the audits, some of my time spent coding it and a nominal amount of support. At this point it's solely there to provide an alternative to the market leader and hopefully start to give them a run for their money at improving their software.


----------



## peterw (Nov 28, 2013)

Net said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm currently planning to deploy a OpenVZ node and I would like to see opinions about SolusVM and Feathur.
> 
> ...


For personal use Feathur is a good option. I am using it at home and it is doing everything as it should


----------



## drserver (Nov 28, 2013)

try openvz WEB panel.

Free, lacks bandwith calculations and console, but rock solid, ruby foundations and free.

Give it a try


----------



## InertiaNetworks-John (Nov 28, 2013)

SolusVM all the way! I think it just about blows any other panel out of the water.


----------



## ExonHost (Nov 28, 2013)

Go with SolusVM.


----------



## scv (Nov 28, 2013)

Big jokes in this thread!


----------



## drserver (Nov 28, 2013)

for 10 usd per month for master and 2.5 usd for slaves, i think that you really don't need to experiment.

SolusVM Industry standard and not comparable to any panel on the market.

Correct me if i am wrong


----------



## KuJoe (Nov 28, 2013)

drserver said:


> for 10 usd per month for master and 2.5 usd for slaves, i think that you really don't need to experiment.
> 
> SolusVM Industry standard and not comparable to any panel on the market.
> 
> Correct me if i am wrong



It's $2.50 for the master and $10 per slave.


----------



## drserver (Nov 28, 2013)

KuJoe said:


> It's $2.50 for the master and $10 per slave.


http://www.solusvm.com/pricing.php


----------



## Patrick (Nov 28, 2013)

drserver said:


> http://www.solusvm.com/pricing.php


What KuJoe said is correct, if you goto the cart you will see.

$2.50/mo for Master CP only or $10 for Master + OpenVZ, $10 for slaves (Xen/OVZ/KVM)

Edit: https://www.soluslabs.com/clients/cart.php

Seems like they've removed it, anyhow for people on the old pricing it appears this was the option as we are still on that.


----------



## drserver (Nov 28, 2013)

10usd master - 2.5 usd slave is 100% valid price


----------



## KuJoe (Nov 28, 2013)

drserver said:


> 10usd master - 2.5 usd slave is 100% valid price


Nevermind. It looks like my pricing is different than the pricing for new clients. New pricing is $10 per slave, $2.50 for the master as @INIZ pointed out above. You can no longer purchase a slave license for $2.50 and even in the past the $2.50 license had a limit of 2 VPSs per license.


----------



## drserver (Nov 28, 2013)

You are right 100%


----------



## Nett (Nov 28, 2013)

SolusVM starts from $12.5, Feathur starts from $7, and each slave costs $6.5 less than Solus.


----------



## drserver (Nov 29, 2013)

My oppinion is: if 6.5 per month is a problem then you should reconsider what you are doing.


----------



## BlueVM (Nov 29, 2013)

@drserver - It's not the $6.50 per month that's the issue. It's the $650 - $2k+ a month if your a large provider that's an issue for many providers.


----------



## MartinD (Nov 29, 2013)

A large provider can afford to pay these sums so it's a non-issue.


----------



## drserver (Nov 29, 2013)

@BlueVM Custom developed solution will not cost you more than 10k. If you are spending 2k+ per month why dont you develop your own panel ?


It is just a suggestion.


But as @MartinD stated, those amounts are nothing to big providers.


----------



## BlueVM (Nov 29, 2013)

@drserver - Perhaps. That said perhaps some providers would prefer an open source panel over a closed source one... That's the biggest difference with Feathur.


----------



## drserver (Nov 29, 2013)

I agree with you BlueVM.


----------



## cubixcloud (Dec 2, 2013)

We have not yet tested Feathur. Concerning SolusVM we have found them very great for OpenVZ hosting. If you are going to use WHMCS as your billing/support platform based on our experience with SolusVM go for it.


----------

